# Massey 358 Silver Ribbon



## tinykin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi:

Still digging through my uncle's bicycle parts and have come across what may turn out to be a pretty complete bike. Any information on this? Year? What the original seat, handle bars and pedals might look like. I have boxes of each of those so probably have them somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 1, 2010)

*Massey ribbon headbadge*

Hey, looks like a project. where do you think the bike came from? 
my CCM massey is a 30/31
some similarities.
Kryn
in Brentwood Bay B.C.


----------



## tinykin (Aug 1, 2010)

Well you are just up the road from me. I'm in Fairfield. My uncle was born and lived all his life in Victoria (except for minor stints in a Queen Charlotte whaling station and in Halifax during WW II) so it is a local bike. His sister said they could never afford to buy anything new at that time (20's/30's) so he must have found it somewhere. He did do some time working for a demolition company in the 30's so I am sure you pick up lots of stuff doing that.


----------



## ditchpig (Aug 1, 2010)

Cool. small world! I found the serial number on my Massey on the side of the seat tube frame lug just beside the seat post clamp nut and bolt. If you find a number there is a chart available somewhere on this 'exchange' site
I have a hunch your uncle's bike is from the 20's. It looked to me like one of the seat posts you photographed on the stairs would belong to it and possibly one of the saddles. good luck and have fun, keep me posted.
Kryn


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your Massey is one of the early ones, pre 1920's. Straight top bar is not usually found after 1920. The headbadge wraps all the way around the tube by the looks, also early. The bottom bracket has smaller bearing cones, maybe 1/2" smaller than the next generation CCM bikes. The rear hub has no coaster arm but is still a coaster brake. It will be a Hercules with a grooved side like a wood wrasp. Also has rear facing dropout screw axle adjusters. Bars may have been a swept back style with a cross brace or a curved roadster style. Nickel palating is normal, no chrome. The pedals may have been Gibson aluminum with rubber pads marked Gibson. Also the chainring has 4 screws holding it on, early style. The crank arms will be 3 sided, early Triplex design. If they are loose and worn they are very hard to get fixed. The pre 20's CCM  bikes are great bikes. Yours looks to have steel rims, may have been replaced over the years. Send me pics of the parts and maybe I can help. 
Tom


----------



## tinykin (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow old57/Tom, great info. Have you seen my post on a good few pedals. Are any of those Gibson? Thanks.


----------



## oldy57 (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't see any Gibsons in your pics. The originals may be gone now.


----------



## tinykin (Aug 2, 2010)

They may be gone but I have many more boxes to go through.


----------

